# Goliath Birdeater sexing



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi what is the best way to sex a goliath bird eater please. Mine is the size of a beer-matt at the moment I know the male does not have the hooks. Thanks.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

TURINS BANE said:


> Hi what is the best way to sex a goliath bird eater please. Mine is the size of a beer-matt at the moment I know the male does not have the hooks. Thanks.


The most accurate way is with a moult, however, I've personally found blondi to be the easiest species by far to ventrally sex.

If you could get us a decent, clear shot of the underside of the spider's abdomen, then we should be able to give you a reasonably accurate answer.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

don't know it this might be of some help? pretty bad pic, soz, my female, you can kinda make out the little pouchy job inbetween those books


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

Have some pics guys of the underside of the abdomen. What you think..male or female? :2thumb:


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*


----------



## GoliathGabby (Jan 22, 2010)

Think you need a better camera :lol2:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

lmao them pics are shocking

is it even a spider


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

RAZZ-MCFC said:


> lmao them pics are shocking
> 
> is it even a spider


Its a spider :gasp: i thought it was a proboscis monkeys nose !


----------



## GoliathGabby (Jan 22, 2010)

Alien doin a hand stand :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

GoliathGabby said:


> Alien doin a hand stand :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lmao it actually is!!!

that 1st photo if you look at it as though it is an alien it does look like it


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*RE*

OK...I get the idea the pics are crap. Will get some better ones up soon. Trust me its not a Xenomorph its a Goliath.:shock:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

The most reliable method is by looking at moults, however for ventral sexing this is the kind of stuff you're looking for: How to Determine the Sex of Your Tarantula: Rick C West - Birdspiders.com

I can never make head nor tail of ventral sexing myself, but this should give you an idea of how clear the pics need to be. :2thumb:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> The most reliable method is by looking at moults, however for ventral sexing this is the kind of stuff you're looking for: How to Determine the Sex of Your Tarantula: Rick C West - Birdspiders.com
> 
> I can never make head nor tail of ventral sexing myself, but this should give you an idea of how clear the pics need to be. :2thumb:


Thats a decent article never read that one before thanks for postin it mate:2thumb:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

shame on everyone for taking the pee... we aint all good with photos :gasp:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> shame on everyone for taking the pee... we aint all good with photos :gasp:


you don't have to be David Bailey but it does help if the photo is in focus :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> you don't have to be David Bailey but it does help if the photo is in focus :lol2:


i know... i was trying to be nice :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

talk a few more pics now my cam is working ok. I wish some people wouldn't resort to school yard mocking this is a friendly forum thought so anyway...Anyway here or a few more still not great but you get the picture..:2thumb:


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

Thanks Brown will take a look:2thumb: so what do you think which sex is it guys..?: victory:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

There allot better mate :2thumb: wish i could help but im pretty naff at sexing


----------



## un4given (Dec 14, 2009)

i would say *MALE*


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

What makes you say that mate?: victory:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

100% male. You can clearly make out the triangle of epiandrous fusillae.


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

its a baby boy
but yeah its a male


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

i would have said male but im no good at sexing this way other way is alot easyer:blush:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Theevilreddevil said:


> im no good at sexing this way other way is alot easyer:blush:



Exactly Brian lol lol :whip:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

lol are u gettin bored of the other forum ya come here to entertain yourself:lol2:


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

Thanks guys 100%male hey...Thought so.:whip:just need a Girl friend now...For him.


----------



## un4given (Dec 14, 2009)

PM me ... i have a huge girl for him


----------

